
Show HN: Lambdaspeech - martyalain
Dear friends,<p>Welcome in <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lambdaway.free.fr&#x2F;lambdaspeech&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lambdaway.free.fr&#x2F;lambdaspeech&#x2F;</a><p>This is the latest version of the &#x27;{lambda way} project, called &#x27;{lambda speech} with an improved state of the wiki, &#x27;{lambda tank}, and the language, &#x27;{lambda talk}. Everything has been cleaned up, on the solid theoretical foundation of &#x27;{lambda calculus}, the clever Lisp-like prefixed syntax, the powerful set of tools coming with the web browsers. The {b require} special form looks good now, allowing to transparently share code distributed in several pages, maybe working as awaited, but still to be improved (I need help…). This is the end of a first exploring step, the beginning of a new consolidating one.<p>I hope you will like to walk along this way.
Your opinion is welcome.<p>Best regards
Alain Marty
======
martyalain
Is there anybody out there?

